# Attention Jeffycakes



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

I wanted zepp88 to dress up in a catholic schoolgirl uniform and take some pictures. But he chickened out  
But he recommended your name, so here is my offer; 60 dollars and a pretzel for 10 pictures.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Will the pretzel be all mouldy by the time it gets to him? lol


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Will the pretzel be all mouldy by the time it gets to him? lol



I hope so!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

He gets money to wear a skirt, he'll love this.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Just a skirt? LOL


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Just a skirt? LOL



We can add that to the rules, a skirt and nothing else.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

I really like the shirt to. And a little handbag. But we can work ourself down to just the skirt.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

And a nice little black bow in his hair.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 16, 2008)

You guys sound as drunk as I am. 

Shit, gotta get to work in half an hour.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am way too sober actually.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Stitch said:


> You guys sound as drunk as I am.
> 
> Shit, gotta get to work in half an hour.



I'm a teetotaler


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I really like the shirt to. And a little handbag. But we can work ourself down to just the skirt.



I'm not totally sure i could handle that....


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

So, Jeffycakes, deal?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 16, 2008)

I need money, buy the outfit and I'll do it.

same thing with that maid outfit thing you guys wanted me to do before


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

We need a "buy jeff a uniform-raffle"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 16, 2008)

or you guys could just give me money to buy that guitar


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 16, 2008)

or you could make money doing this, then buy the guitar


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 16, 2008)

well it'd be faster lol


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 16, 2008)

I really wanna see this.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> well it'd be faster lol



Yeah, but not as much fun for us.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 16, 2008)

Guys, let's depositate him some dollars each one


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

This really needs to happen.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 16, 2008)

Fuck yeah.

I want to see him with those fetish yellow/black long socks :yummy:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 16, 2008)

haaah?


----------



## El Caco (Feb 16, 2008)

What will the photo's be used for?

Scratch that I don't want to know.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 17, 2008)

ok here it is:

Anime Lucky Star Konata Costum Cosplay Uniform Sz M JP - eBay (item 310022209470 end time Feb-17-08 10:33:28 PST)

who's pitching in?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 17, 2008)

holy shit.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryan said:


> ok here it is:
> 
> Anime Lucky Star Konata Costum Cosplay Uniform Sz M JP - eBay (item 310022209470 end time Feb-17-08 10:33:28 PST)
> 
> who's pitching in?


 
 that shit is priceless and perfect.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 17, 2008)

Where's Jon at? He needs to see this


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2008)

that thing's kinda small man


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 17, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that thing's kinda small man



Exactly.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2008)

no I mean like it's too small  to fit in, period, lol

and who's Jon?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 17, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> no I mean like it's too small  to fit in, period, lol
> 
> and who's Jon?



Desecrated


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2008)

ahhh


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)

I've got 2.40 on my paypal acount, I can donate them in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)

This one is in large:

To Heart Anime School Uniform Costume Made Cosplay Sz L - eBay (item 250215153337 end time Feb-18-08 09:53:58 PST)

And 

Tokyo Mew Mew Mint Cosplay Costume Hand Made Size L - eBay (item 160121641252 end time Feb-21-08 07:41:12 PST)

Or

Sailor Moon Serena Tsukino Cosplay Costume Size L - eBay (item 160121641262 end time Feb-21-08 07:41:13 PST)


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Ryan (Feb 17, 2008)

if you guys are serious we'll start a "Get Jeff in to a Sailor Outfit Fund"

PM me for the PayPal address. I'll keep the ledger updated daily.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryan said:


> if you guys are serious we'll start a "Get Jeff in to a Sailor Outfit Fund"
> 
> PM me for the PayPal address. I'll keep the ledger updated daily.



I'm a little broke just now, I'm waiting for a payment. 
As soon as I get that, I will start to chip in.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 19, 2008)

^.~


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2008)

Are we seriously taking donations? I'm willing to give a few dollars.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 19, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Are we seriously taking donations? I'm willing to give a few dollars.



I think I have some money next month, but if you guys want to set up a paypal I will join you later


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 19, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> or you guys could just give me money to buy that guitar


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 19, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Guys, let's depositate him some dollars each one



I'm in. How much and to whom?


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 19, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> same thing with that maid outfit thing you guys wanted me to do before


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2008)

Please guys! Think this through! That pic would make my "manhood" invert!


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Please guys! Think this through! That pic would make my "manhood" invert!



And that would be hilarious!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 19, 2008)

I have 2.45 dollars on my paypal, I'm ready to donate them anytime :


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 19, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> And that would be hilarious!



and la.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd donate. Who takes the photo?


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I'd donate. Who takes the photo?



It doesn't matter, as long as they're taken.


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2008)

TheMissing said:


>



And Fookin' scarier with them!


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 19, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> And Fookin' scarier with them!



shhhh...


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> And Fookin' awesomer with them!



Fixed!


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread is epic.


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2008)

Rick said:


> This thread is epic.



But it will pale in comparison to the epic picstory that will follow.


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2008)

Ryan said:


> if you guys are serious we'll start a "Get Jeff in to a Sailor Outfit Fund"
> 
> PM me for the PayPal address. I'll keep the ledger updated daily.



PM'd!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 19, 2008)

$60? Shit, I'd do it for that! I have before! Not a school girl uniform specifically, but I dressed up as a girl for Halloween once. I was hot. Boys came up behind me to talk to me like they were interested, and then when I turned around and they saw it was me, they had a look of combined shock, confusion, and horror that was priceless  Of course this was several years and about 40 pounds or so ago.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok so far.. 4 people are making contributions.
Missing is covering $30 *round of applause*
Still waiting on amounts from others..

The goods:
Lucky Star Konata Cosplay School Uniform Custom made M - eBay (item 360028536342 end time Mar-30-08 00:19:34 PDT)

$61 total. $31 to go (assuming TheMissing really does pp the dough) lol


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2008)

That's hot.  

I might be able to put some in, too.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

I just donated


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

Donated!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Ok so far.. 4 people are making contributions.
> Missing is covering $30 *round of applause*
> Still waiting on amounts from others..
> 
> ...



UPDATE!

$10 from Zepp
$2.42 from Desecrated
--------
$18.58 to go!

please pm the amount before you send money so we dont over shoot the goal lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

This must happen.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2008)

lol we should make a poster out of the pics.. and maybe if he holds his h207 we can slap the ss.org logo on it


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

Where is nerina and lucky seven.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

Ryan said:


> lol we should make a poster out of the pics



We MUST do a t-shirt


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Where is nerina and lucky seven.



Nerina said she'd be here tonite...she must donate!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

Also,  poster and t-shirts


----------



## Shawn (Mar 20, 2008)

This should be really funny.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

Has stitch donated yet ? 
JJ should also be interested in these kind of things.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2008)

A little something to wet our appetites..


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

This is gonna be great  

Without the camo shorts!


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 20, 2008)

Ryan said:


> $18.58 to go!



Paid.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

All of it?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

Seriously ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

This is awesome.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 20, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> All of it?



Yes of course.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Yes of course.



Glorious.


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

I sent $28 before I read the thread.

 Oh well. It's for a good cause!


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 20, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I sent $28 before I read the thread.
> 
> Oh well. It's for a good cause!



We still need to pay Jeffycakes, right?


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> We still need to pay Jeffycakes, right?



That's what I was thinkin'

Although it was Jon's idea to give him $60.  Which is part of the deal.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2008)

ryan

btw that thing is tiny man  get one a little bit bigger otherwise I won't be able to put it on.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

Well the original deal was to give him 60 dollars to dress up, but since we are buying the uniform for 60 dollars, all that's left is to mail the pretzels.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 20, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Well the original deal was to give him 60 dollars to dress up, but since we are buying the uniform for 60 dollars, all that's left is to mail the pretzels.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Well the original deal was to give him 60 dollars to dress up, but since we are buying the uniform for 60 dollars, all that's left is to mail the pretzels.


wtf no lol


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh my god.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2008)

[action=D-EJ915]runs away from rick's raging boner[/action]


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2008)

^Yeah, not exactly.


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I sent $28 dollars after Johann sent the rest. That's almost half of $60. I'm sure we could raise more.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm just in shock that this is actually going to happen. I saw Ryan's pic of Jeff and the girl next to me must think I'm some kind of weirdo.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 20, 2008)

Ryan said:


> A little something to wet our appetites..



I just vomited a little! 

2 things....

1). Couldn't you ask Naren to find a real outfit like that in a thrift store where he lives? (I give a dollar just to watch him buy it!)

2). Since you all are interested in seeing guys in skirts, you should send it to each other like the Roaming Yoda. (Drew, you listening?)


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> 1). Couldn't you ask Naren to find a real outfit like that in a thrift store where he lives? (I give a dollar just to watch him buy it!)



Hey, That's a good idea actually!



> 2). Since you all are interested in seeing guys in skirts, you should send it to each other like the Roaming Yoda. (Drew, you listening?)





That would be epic.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> I just vomited a little!
> 
> 2 things....
> 
> ...



Excellent ideas.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2008)

you'd have to buy one which is huge if you wanted other people to fit in it


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

Lawrara Shop - Japanese Uniform, Cosplay Girl Costume, Japan School Bag, Candy Sugar, Fancy Pocket, Socks, Gothic Lolita, uniforms, costumes



I found this site. Not gonna browse it at work though. I don't want odd looks if someone walks by.


----------



## Naren (Mar 20, 2008)

The idea involving me wouldn't work though.

Hey, you might be able to find a sailor outfit that he'd fit into on some fetish shop over there, but I can guarantee you that I wouldn't be able to find one over here that would fit him heightwise (or body-size-wise either). And I don't know where they sell used ones over here. Fetish shops? Because each school has their own unique uniform and you have to buy it new from the school. I assume they just throw away the old ones. The ones used for pornos and stuff are specifically made for those.

It'd also cost me like $10-20 to ship it to Jeff.

So, unless Jeff can fit into a uniform made for a very small-bodied white girl (in other words "normal-sized Japanese girl"), not a good idea.


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

There are plenty of cosplay outfits though. And believe me... I saw this fat bitch 'friend' of mine squeeze into a disgusting cosplay outfit... If they can make an outfit SHE fits into... Then we can certainly find one for Jeffs skinny ass.


----------



## Naren (Mar 20, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> There are plenty of cosplay outfits though. And believe me... I saw this fat bitch 'friend' of mine squeeze into a disgusting cosplay outfit... If they can make an outfit SHE fits into... Then we can certainly find one for Jeffs skinny ass.



I agree. That's why I'm saying that you should find it over there and me looking for one over here wouldn't be a good idea.

I'm sure there are tons of websites for cosplay sailor uniforms.


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> I agree. That's why I'm saying that you should find it over there and me looking for one over here wouldn't be a good idea.
> 
> I'm sure there are tons of websites for cosplay sailor uniforms.



Well, it was worth a shot to at least ask.
A sailor(I assume you mean sailor moon) outfit wouldn't be as fun as a schoolgirl outfit though. 

We'll just have to keep looking for Cosplay sites like the one I linked. There HAS to be something.


----------



## Naren (Mar 20, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Well, it was worth a shot to at least ask.
> A sailor(I assume you mean sailor moon) outfit wouldn't be as fun as a schoolgirl outfit though.
> 
> We'll just have to keep looking for Cosplay sites like the one I linked. There HAS to be something.





No, I DO NOT mean sailor moon.

The term "seeraa fuku" &#12475;&#12540;&#12521;&#12540;&#26381; ("sailor uniform") in Japanese means "a junior high or high school girl uniform." They are called "sailor uniforms" because when they were originally designed in the Meiji era, they were based off of the school uniforms in a European country that used naval based uniforms (Austria or somewhere like that). The uniforms in Europe changed, but didn't change in Japan.

Sailor Moon is called "Sailor Moon" because they all wear highschool uniforms (known in Japan as "sailor uniforms") and because the main character's name/nickname/codename/whatever is "Moon." You will find lots of Japanese animations with "sailor" in the title that has NOTHING to do with sailors (or Sailor Moon). You could interpret "sailor" like this: sailor = junior high or high school girl.

I'd say that 80% of Japanese schoolgirl uniforms fit into the category of "sailor uniforms." I think the plain uniforms and the sweater uniforms are cuter, but the sailor ones have a fetish around them.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Randy (Mar 20, 2008)

Morrigan Aensland

 @ the batwings.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, so here's what we have:

2.42 (desecrated)
10.00 (zep)
18.58(Germanium)
28.00 (the missing)
-------
59.00


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 20, 2008)

if I had a paypal account you guys know I'd contribute.


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> No, I DO NOT mean sailor moon.
> 
> The term "seeraa fuku" &#12475;&#12540;&#12521;&#12540;&#26381; ("sailor uniform") in Japanese means "a junior high or high school girl uniform." They are called "sailor uniforms" because when they were originally designed in the Meiji era, they were based off of the school uniforms in a European country that used naval based uniforms (Austria or somewhere like that). The uniforms in Europe changed, but didn't change in Japan.
> 
> ...



Ah. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> if I had a paypal account you guys know I'd contribute.



If you have a credit/debit card, I believe you don't need an account to donate.


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Ok, so here's what we have:
> 
> 2.42 (desecrated)
> 10.00 (zep)
> ...



The looks like the official "Sick weirdo" list.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> The looks like the official "Sick weirdo" list.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

But I think some cosplay uniform from ebay will do.
Jeff, take some measurements


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

Japanese Schoolgirl Uniform Cosplay Costume - eBay (item 120216585520 end time Mar-29-08 08:19:17 PDT)

This one seems good. But  @ the shipping. I have no clue why they want so much. Especially since they're shipping from the US...

Japanese school girl cosplay costume custom-made - eBay (item 310029731750 end time Apr-05-08 21:04:51 PDT)

I think
Lawrara Shop - Japanese Uniform, Cosplay Girl Costume, Japan School Bag, Candy Sugar, Fancy Pocket, Socks, Gothic Lolita, uniforms, costumes
is our best bet


Here's a specific one:
Summer Japanese Girl Cosplay School White Uniform - $47.49USD : Lawrara Shop - Japanese Uniform, Cosplay Girl Costume, Japan School Bag, Candy Sugar, Fancy Pocket, Socks, Gothic Lolita, uniforms, costumes

I'm sure if we keep looking we'll find something cheaper.


----------



## Randy (Mar 20, 2008)

Irony.


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't notice that.


----------



## Mogwaii (Mar 20, 2008)

$10(CDN) from me


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 20, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> If you have a credit/debit card, I believe you don't need an account to donate.



parents would not like that...


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 20, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> The looks like the official "Sick weirdo" list.


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> parents would not like that...



Just tell them it's for the "Jeff in a Japanese schoolgirl outfit" fund.

They'll understand.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> parents would not like that...



Come on lad, be a man, step up to them and proudly say that you want to buy girls clothing to another man. It's an important step for all young adults.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

This fund raiser. 



/INTERNET


----------



## skinhead (Mar 20, 2008)

Come one guys, I have the lube, post the damn picture, I need to masturbate!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

oh dear.....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 21, 2008)

ok so now I know 2 guys who masturbate to pics of me  this is getting out of hand


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 21, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> ok so now I know 2 guys who masturbate to pics of me  this is getting out of hand



Nope, it's completely in the hand.


----------



## dpm (Mar 21, 2008)

still need a donation?


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

How much you got?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you donated yet nerina ? 

If enough people chip in we might buy him 2 dresses


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

What kind of dresses?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

How about one sailor uniform and one cat girl unifrom  Or french maid.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, this is getting interesting......


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 21, 2008)

I vote French maid.


----------



## dpm (Mar 21, 2008)

somebody PM me the Paypal details, how much is needed?


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

well, that depends on wether we use silk and coat them in gold and diamonds or not.......


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> well, that depends on wether we use silk and coat them in gold and diamonds or not.......



We won't need much fabric.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

dpm said:


> somebody PM me the Paypal details, how much is needed?



Ryan is keeping the paypal and all the info, send him a pm  

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Ryan


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> We won't need much fabric.



Mmmmmmmmmmm!



Desecrated said:


> Ryan is keeping the paypal and all the info, send him a pm
> 
> Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Ryan



Really?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> Really?



I'm pretty sure Ryan lives close to Jeff? It just makes sense.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

Or it just means that ryan is the biggest dog of us all.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

so whats the outfit gonna be?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> so whats the outfit gonna be?



Sexy, that's what.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

I demand pics!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I demand pics!



That's the idea of this thread. And will be our reward.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

Better!


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

We still promised that we'd pay him for the pics, so yeah, I don't think Jeff would mind if we sent more money to Ryan to cover it.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> We still promised that we'd pay him for the pics, so yeah, I don't think Jeff would mind if we sent more money to Ryan to cover it.



That's true, jeff is going to need to money to hire a shrink when this ordeal is over.


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

Or to pay for a sex change if he likes it.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Or to pay for a sex change if he likes it.



Let that be the next raffle.


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Let that be the next raffle.



Speaking of raffles and such. I'm sure after Jeff wears the uniform he can eBay it to some crazy Japanese guy with a strange fetish for a few hundred bucks. Hey... If they can sell urinated panties and make a profit... There's gotta be someone with a fetish for schoogirl outfits worn by guys.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Speaking of raffles and such. I'm sure after Jeff wears the uniform he can eBay it to some crazy Japanese guy with a strange fetish for a few hundred bucks. Hey... If they can sell urinated panties and make a profit... There's gotta be someone with a fetish for schoogirl outfits worn by guys.



Thats actually true, it would be an interesting experiment to see that happen, I'm sure naren can set it up with some japanese auction site.


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Thats actually true, it would be an interesting experiment to see that happen, I'm sure naren can set it up with some japanese auction site.



But for now, let's try and find a schoolgirl outfit for him to wear, then we'll worry about weirdos with fetishes.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 21, 2008)

I love you guys.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's the score:







$55.89 after PP took a piece of the cake. We need about 5.26 after 3% for $61.00.
Then we can talk about Jefferz NUDE MAN compensation.


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

Moar donations!


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 21, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Moar donations!



Done.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Here's the score:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did DPM contact you ?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay! After Johann's 2nd contribution, we have $70 to the Sailor Jeff Fund!
If you guys want to pick out a cosplay uniform we can go ahead and order it now.
How much is Jeff supposed to have to taking pics in it now?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Okay! After Johann's 2nd contribution, we have $70 to the Sailor Jeff Fund!
> If you guys want to pick out a cosplay uniform we can go ahead and order it now.
> How much is Jeff supposed to have to taking pics in it now?



1 pretzel.


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Okay! After Johann's 2nd contribution, we have $70 to the Sailor Jeff Fund!
> If you guys want to pick out a cosplay uniform we can go ahead and order it now.
> How much is Jeff supposed to have to taking pics in it now?





Desecrated said:


> so here is my offer; 60 dollars and a pretzel for 10 pictures.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Well the original deal was to give him 60 dollars to dress up, but since we are buying the uniform for 60 dollars, all that's left is to mail the pretzels.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not posting pics if there's no compensation  The only reason I said I would do it is to get money for my new guitar.

or I might post some, just none of where you can see me lol


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm not posting pics if there's no compensation



Not even with all our praise and admiration ?


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd say compensating him is fair.

...And totally worth it.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I'd say compensating him is fair.
> 
> ...And totally worth it.



I fullheartily agree, it's just that I'm cheap and a businessman, I'm always trying to get the cheapest deal


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

We need to pick an outfit soon!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

First uniform;

INUYASHA KAGOMA HIGURASHI Cosplay Costume L Size CT141 - eBay (item 310033297731 end time Mar-21-08 21:22:15 PDT)
JIGOKU SHOUJO HELL GIRL COSPLAY Costume L SIZE BT020 - eBay (item 160220961015 end time Mar-27-08 16:03:20 PDT)

Second uniform, and this item only; 

Sailor Moon Cosplay Manga Neo-Queen Serenity Tiara - eBay (item 190206729560 end time Mar-21-08 19:25:56 PDT)


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

I like the First one!  The second one isn't 'cute' enough.


----------



## dpm (Mar 21, 2008)

I ain't got no Paypal details yet


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

dpm said:


> I ain't got no Paypal details yet



Did you PM Ryan?


----------



## dpm (Mar 21, 2008)

certainly did!


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

dpm said:


> certainly did!



PM'd


----------



## dpm (Mar 21, 2008)

$20 heading that way now  Let's see how much we can raise for his guitar


----------



## Trespass (Mar 21, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I fullheartily agree, it's just that I'm cheap and a businessman, I'm always trying to get the cheapest deal



No Shit! You've managed to SELL AIR TO PEOPLE


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 21, 2008)

We have to get Kagami her own uniform! She cannot have Konata's!


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

Trespass said:


> No Shit! You've managed to SELL AIR TO PEOPLE



 best laugh all day


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 21, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> First uniform;
> 
> INUYASHA KAGOMA HIGURASHI Cosplay Costume L Size CT141 - eBay (item 310033297731 end time Mar-21-08 21:22:15 PDT)
> JIGOKU SHOUJO HELL GIRL COSPLAY Costume L SIZE BT020 - eBay (item 160220961015 end time Mar-27-08 16:03:20 PDT)
> ...



I'll take the second uniform.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I fullheartily agree, it's just that I'm cheap and a businessman, I'm always trying to get the cheapest deal



That's where your complete lack of social skills comes in handy, eh?


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 21, 2008)

Chris said:


> That's where your complete lack of social skills comes in handy, eh?



Shhhh


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2008)

dpm said:


> I ain't got no Paypal details yet



I was waiting to see what the details of Jeff's payment were before having anyone send further payments hehe didn't want to overshoot the goal


----------



## dpm (Mar 21, 2008)

That's cool, the lad deserves a little extra for the guitar fund if he goes through with it 

You know, I'd like to see a picstory of this, something public like taking him to a convenience store in that costume


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

dpm said:


> You know, I'd like to see a picstory of this, something public like taking him to a convenience store in that costume


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

dpm said:


> That's cool, the lad deserves a little extra for the guitar fund if he goes through with it
> 
> You know, I'd like to see a picstory of this, something public like taking him to a convenience store in that costume



 the aussie brings some new perversions to the table. I approve. Very much.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 21, 2008)

Chris said:


> That's where your complete lack of social skills comes in handy, eh?



Me and Jon socialize well.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 21, 2008)

Chris said:


> That's where your complete lack of social skills comes in handy, eh?



excuse me ?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 21, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> excuse me ?



Well said.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 21, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> But for now, let's try and find a schoolgirl outfit for him to wear, then we'll worry about weirdos with fetishes.



[action=Zepp88] looks around the forum [/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] looks around the forum [/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

So, what fap-suit are we getting Jeff?


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> So, what fap-suit are we getting Jeff?



I'm for the second one. Mostly because it's black.


----------



## Naren (Mar 22, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> I'm for the second one. Mostly because it's black.



I thought the second one looked better too, but the first one looked more embarassing and I thought you guys were trying to get him to wear the most girly embarassing kind of clothes, whereas the black one says "Schoolgirl from Hell" in the Japanese around the ads which isn't nearly as cute and girly.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

I want this to be sick and humilating, and arousing for some.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> I thought the second one looked better too, but the first one looked more embarassing and I thought you guys were trying to get him to wear the most girly embarassing kind of clothes, whereas the black one says "Schoolgirl from Hell" in the Japanese around the ads which isn't nearly as cute and girly.



Black beats everything.


----------



## Naren (Mar 22, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Black beats everything.



True, but do you want Jeff to beat everything?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> True, but do you want Jeff to beat everything?



I vote for the classic sailor moon look.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't suppose it would be terribly easy to find a white and pink or fuscia sailor uniform, huh? 



Zepp88 said:


> I vote for the classic sailor moon look.



If so, he must have the tiara... and is his hair long enough for the meatballs?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I don't suppose it would be terribly easy to find a white and pink or fuscia sailor uniform, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, he must have the tiara... and is his hair long enough for the meatballs?



TAFFETA PICK UP FLOWER GIRL PAGEANT DRESS FUSCIA 12 - eBay (item 380006843468 end time Mar-22-08 07:52:00 PDT)

fuscia ????


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> TAFFETA PICK UP FLOWER GIRL PAGEANT DRESS FUSCIA 12 - eBay (item 380006843468 end time Mar-22-08 07:52:00 PDT)
> 
> fuscia ????



Covers too much, not enough cosplay going on.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Covers too much, not enough cosplay going on.



My first thought to, but damm that would be funny, and it's cheap. hahahah


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> My first thought to, but damm that would be funny, and it's cheap. hahahah



Okay, are we going for funny or sick?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Okay, are we going for funny or sick?



preferable both


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> True, but do you want Jeff to beat everything?



As long as it's *BLACK*, I don't care.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> preferable both



I think we should go "too far"


----------



## Naren (Mar 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> TAFFETA PICK UP FLOWER GIRL PAGEANT DRESS FUSCIA 12 - eBay (item 380006843468 end time Mar-22-08 07:52:00 PDT)
> 
> fuscia ????



Well, that's a different approach, but it's damn hilarious.


----------



## Groff (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I vote for the classic sailor moon look.



Me too. This has to be EXTRA cute, and embarrassing. Rather than black and sexy.

I want Japanese girls to be all like "KAWAIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Naren (Mar 22, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Me too. This has to be EXTRA cute, and embarrassing. Rather than black and sexy.
> 
> I want Japanese girls to be all like "KAWAIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!"



 I doubt that any of us could make Japanese girls say "KAWAIIIIII!!!!" by wearing a sailor moon outfit or a highschool girl uniform. More likely, we would make them say "KIMOIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!" and run away in terror. 

But, yeah, I think that this would be best if it's the most cute and embarassing thing possible. Like bright pink with pastel colors and frills.


----------



## Splees (Mar 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> I doubt that any of us could make Japanese girls say "KAWAIIIIII!!!!" by wearing a sailor moon outfit or a highschool girl uniform. More likely, *we would make them say "KIMOIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!" and run away in terror. *
> 
> But, yeah, I think that this would be best if it's the most cute and embarassing thing possible. Like bright pink with pastel colors and frills.




it all makes sense now...


----------



## Groff (Mar 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> I doubt that any of us could make Japanese girls say "KAWAIIIIII!!!!" by wearing a sailor moon outfit or a highschool girl uniform. More likely, we would make them say "KIMOIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!" and run away in terror.
> 
> But, yeah, I think that this would be best if it's the most cute and embarassing thing possible. Like bright pink with pastel colors and frills.





But you get my point.


----------



## Groff (Mar 22, 2008)

Japanese School Girl Sailor Uniform Cosplay Costume 706 - eBay (item 160220583098 end time Mar-24-08 20:00:00 PDT)

here's another. Plus it's tailor made to fit Mr./Ms. Jeff

Sailor Moon Cosplay Jupiter Costume New - eBay (item 150175501914 end time Mar-22-08 20:00:00 PDT)

 Short skirt FTW!

Pretty School Girl Sailor Uniform Cosplay New U803 - eBay (item 150145926594 end time Mar-23-08 01:21:30 PDT)

This has a little black on it, as Johann suggested, but it's still 'cute' enough. I like this one 

Japanese School Girl Sailor Uniform Adult Costume 709 - eBay (item 160220995931 end time Mar-23-08 22:15:00 PDT)

And one last one.

As far as I can tell, they can make these any size we want. So that's a plus.


----------



## Naren (Mar 22, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Pretty School Girl Sailor Uniform Cosplay New U803 - eBay (item 150145926594 end time Mar-23-08 01:21:30 PDT)
> 
> This has a little black on it, as Johann suggested, but it's still 'cute' enough. I like this one



"Navy blue" actually (it says "white, black, and red" - but that's wrong. Even looking at the picture makes it obvious that it's navy blue. What kinda scam are they trying to pull? ). That's a pretty common design in real life and the one in the pictures looks like an actual real school girl uniform, while most of the ones posted look really really fake (especially the Sailor Moon ones ).

Seeing the girls in the pics, it's like, "Could Jeff really fit into that!?"


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

I like the green sailor moon, it had high cuts in the thigh area.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2008)

Can we decide on something?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> Can we decide on something?



Air is good for you.


----------



## Groff (Mar 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Air is good for you.



And today only, it's free.


----------



## Groff (Mar 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I like the green sailor moon, it had high cuts in the thigh area.





I think that one lends itself to maximum comic value.

Does everyone else agree?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I think that one lends itself to maximum comic value.
> 
> Does everyone else agree?



I don't know, I think we can do better.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> excuse me ?



You. Have poor social skills and no tact.

And are excused.


----------



## Groff (Mar 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I don't know, I think we can do better.



Look at the seller of those items, they seem to have quite a bit to offer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2008)

the jigoku shoujo one is the best  plus that girl kills people, so it works


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> You. Have poor social skills and no tact.
> 
> And are excused.



Sorry that you feel that way.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I think that one lends itself to maximum comic value.
> 
> Does everyone else agree?



Yes.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2008)

no, fuck jupiter


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> no, fuck jupiter



So what do you want?,
Might be a good idea to listen to your opinion since your the one wearing this


----------



## Groff (Mar 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So what do you want?,
> Might be a good idea to listen to your opinion since your the one wearing this



Yes, please. Pick one.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2008)

read up like 3 posts man


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> read up like 3 posts man



No other ideas?, I sense that you watch way more "girl in school" anime then me, you might have some weird dream that you want to act out


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 22, 2008)

hmmmmm. MAHOOOOO~!


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 22, 2008)

hell i will do it


----------



## Groff (Mar 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> read up like 3 posts man



I'm sorry, I wasn't sure you were referring to.

I have no clue what jigoku shoujo is.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Okay, are we going for funny or sick?



It's Jeff, so it will probably be both no matter what we buy 



D-EJ915 said:


> no, fuck jupiter



 I used to like her! And Mars!


----------



## Thomas (Mar 22, 2008)

It will be pretty amazing if this works out.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 22, 2008)

tim-o-tei
tim-o-tei
tim-o-teiiiii

make a vid Jeff


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 22, 2008)

I vote that Jeff wear something sluttier than Man-Faye









Ryan said:


> tim-o-tei
> tim-o-tei
> tim-o-teiiiii
> 
> make a vid Jeff












"BTW GUYS, DRESSING UP LIKE AN ANIME CHARACTER IS METAL!"


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> I vote that Jeff wear something sluttier than Man-Faye
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lion has the same haircut than Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Man-Faye. WTF.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2008)

I still can't believe this is going on.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Rick said:


> I still can't believe this is going on.



Oh yeah, this is happening for real


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2008)

dude just NO at man faye


----------



## Adam (Mar 22, 2008)

How about this?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> How about this?


fucking win!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> dude just NO at man faye



 

I wouldn't even want to see you go that far  


Sailor Moon


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2008)

I found some decent ones

Jigoku Shoujo AnimeCosplay costume uniform size for you - eBay (item 380008819978 end time Mar-27-08 09:43:35 PDT)
Ouran High School Host Club Cosplay ooO School Uniform - eBay (item 250228052402 end time Mar-27-08 21:39:36 PDT)
new japanese school girl uniform cosplay dress handmade - eBay (item 380009090052 end time Mar-27-08 23:45:02 PDT)
Jigoku Shoujo cosplay ooO Ai Enma student Uniform - eBay (item 250228144475 end time Mar-28-08 07:11:43 PDT)
Shakugan no Shana cosplay ooO summer student Uniform - eBay (item 250228396747 end time Mar-28-08 22:11:11 PDT)
Tsuyokiss Cosplay ooO School Uniform - eBay (item 250228396804 end time Mar-28-08 22:11:32 PDT)
Shakugan no Shana cosplay ooO Winter student Uniform - eBay (item 250228543353 end time Mar-29-08 11:06:14 PDT)
Shakugan no Shana Winter schoolgirl Cosplay Custom sz M - eBay (item 360002702436 end time Apr-03-08 04:17:58 PDT)
EGL Blue School girl uniform costume cosplay - eBay (item 150205009151 end time Apr-11-08 07:10:41 PDT)
Lucky Star Akira Kogami winter Uniform Cosplay Custom M - eBay (item 360024241622 end time Apr-15-08 10:03:02 PDT)
Quiz Magic Academy Gateway gal uniform Cosplay costume - eBay (item 170172532150 end time Apr-21-08 10:51:26 PDT)
Air Gear cosplay ooO School Uniform - eBay (item 250204599477 end time Apr-09-08 08:15:26 PDT)
Air cosplay ooO School Uniform Anime Version - eBay (item 250204586202 end time Apr-09-08 07:15:14 PDT)


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I found *SOME* decent ones



That's better.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Is this your wishlist Jeff?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I found some decent ones
> 
> Lucky Star Akira Kogami winter Uniform Cosplay Custom M - eBay (item 360024241622 end time Apr-15-08 10:03:02 PDT)



 MY OLD AVATAAAAAAAR! "



" Remember that, anyone? \m/


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Shakugan no Shana cosplay ooO summer student Uniform - eBay (item 250228396747 end time Mar-28-08 22:11:11 PDT)

I vote for this.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Is this your wishlist Jeff?



apparently, let's gather even more money and buy them all!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2008)

just ones which aren't fucking ugly or gaying shit up like you guys would pick


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> just ones which aren't fucking ugly or gaying shit up like you guys would pick



Gaying shit up? Jeff, read the thread again, I think you missed something


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Gaying shit up? Jeff, read the thread again, I think you missed something


nah


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 22, 2008)

I vote for a Sailor moon style outfit, some girlie hair color to match, facial hair must be colored too!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

No, I think he should clean up for this.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> I vote for a Sailor moon style outfit, some girlie hair color to match, facial hair must be colored too!



Thats a pain in the ass, I did my beard blue once, was kinda hard to breath for a while.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 23, 2008)

We have $88.92 

We decide on a skirt yet boys?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 23, 2008)

LUCKY STAR AKIRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(or Kagami...)


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2008)

Hurry the fuck up so that I can close this abomination of a thread before it makes me vomit.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lucky Star Akira could work.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 23, 2008)

Chris said:


> Hurry the fuck up so that I can close this abomination of a thread before it makes me vomit.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 23, 2008)

Chris said:


> Hurry the fuck up so that I can close this abomination of a thread before it makes me vomit.




[action=D-EJ915]knows chris is really interested[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No, I think he should clean up for this.


dude I am never shaving


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 23, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> dude I am never shaving


----------



## Naren (Mar 23, 2008)

Come on, dudes. It's better if he has a beard.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> Come on, dudes. It's better if he has a beard.



+1


----------



## Ryan (Mar 23, 2008)

it so is lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dirtwoman.


----------



## budda (Mar 23, 2008)

WOW how did i miss this thread?

*ryan, pick something and buy it!*

oh this will be so epic. jeff, are you going out in public with this? lol


----------



## Ryan (Mar 23, 2008)

well since I contributed all of $0.00 i'll let the people who paid pick one out.. and we needs jeff's measurements


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ryan said:


> well since I contributed all of $0.00 i'll let the people who paid pick one out.. and we needs *jeff's measurements*



Yes, Jeff get to it!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 23, 2008)

You know....I think the Lucky Star Konata is still the best.


----------



## dpm (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't care what it is, just make it funny and make sure he gets some funds towards a new guitar!


----------



## Groff (Mar 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Shakugan no Shana cosplay ooO summer student Uniform - eBay (item 250228396747 end time Mar-28-08 22:11:11 PDT)
> 
> I vote for this.



Me too.

I was just about to re-post it. The Bow makes it perfect! And since this thing was all Desecrated's idea in the first place, I say we go with it.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You know....I think the Lucky Star Konata is still the best.



 but I am Konata, he is Kagami! Oh well, they wear the same thing...


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> but I am Konata, he is Kagami! Oh well, they wear the same thing...



You're both fucking gay.


----------



## Naren (Mar 23, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> but I am Konata, he is Kagami! Oh well, they wear the same thing...



 ... No... you're Kyle and he's Jeff.

I highly doubt you guys are animated female preschoolers (yeah, I know they're supposed to be highschoolers, but they're drawn and voiced like 6-year-olds).



Zepp88 said:


> You're both fucking gay.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> ... No... you're Kyle and he's Jeff.
> 
> I highly doubt you guys are animated female preschoolers (yeah, I know they're supposed to be highschoolers, but they're drawn and voiced like 6-year-olds).



I wouldn't say that, I was an animated drawer for 3 years before highschool. People can change


----------



## Groff (Mar 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Shakugan no Shana cosplay ooO summer student Uniform - eBay (item 250228396747 end time Mar-28-08 22:11:11 PDT)
> 
> I vote for this.



Can we buy this one plzkthx


----------



## Naren (Mar 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I wouldn't say that, I was an animated drawer for 3 years before highschool. People can change



Well, I can believe that about you, Desecrated. I was a hand-drawn 37-year-old Colombian assassin for a few weeks last year, but I don't see Kyle and Jeff as animated 6-year old female preschoolers from Japan.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> Well, I can believe that about you, Desecrated. I was a hand-drawn 37-year-old Colombian assassin for a few weeks last year, but I don't see Kyle and Jeff as animated 6-year old female preschoolers from Japan.



What about 6-year old apples ?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 23, 2008)

Jeeeze Naren, learn when people are just joking! (unless you're just joking too...hmmmmmm)


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 23, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Jeeeze Naren, learn when people are just joking! (unless you're just joking too...hmmmmmm)



Columbian assassins never joke.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 23, 2008)

Naren is not a Columbian assasin...he's Yakuza...


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 23, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Naren is not a Columbian assasin...he's Yakuza...



yokozuna ?


----------



## budda (Mar 23, 2008)

BUY JEFFYCAKES HIS COSTUME lol.

this thread was funnier when i expected him have already gotten it


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 23, 2008)

Jeff, can you fit into that Shakugan no Shana uniform?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll send ryan my shit when I get the chance to do it


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 23, 2008)

Anime Lucky Star Konata Costum Cosplay Uniform Sz M JP - eBay (item 310022209470 end time Feb-17-08 10:33:28 PST)

I seriously think we should get him this one if we get him more than one.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess it's down to these then lol

Lucky Star Akira Kogami winter Uniform Cosplay Custom M - eBay (item 360024241622 end time Apr-15-08 10:03:02 PDT)
Shakugan no Shana cosplay ooO summer student Uniform - eBay (item 250228396747 end time Mar-28-08 22:11:11 PDT)
Jigoku Shoujo cosplay ooO Ai Enma student Uniform - eBay (item 250228144475 end time Mar-28-08 07:11:43 PDT)
Anime Lucky Star Konata Costum Cosplay Uniform Sz M JP - eBay (item 310022209470 end time Feb-17-08 10:33:28 PST)

I like the jigoku shoujo one...

dude edit in a poll on the first post or something.


----------



## Groff (Mar 23, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess it's down to these then lol
> 
> Lucky Star Akira Kogami winter Uniform Cosplay Custom M - eBay (item 360024241622 end time Apr-15-08 10:03:02 PDT)
> Shakugan no Shana cosplay ooO summer student Uniform - eBay (item 250228396747 end time Mar-28-08 22:11:11 PDT)
> ...



It's your embarassment... If you like the jigoku shoujo one, get ryan to order it


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 23, 2008)

the Jigoku one ain't bad.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 24, 2008)

it's not so much embarassing, so much as my mom is vehemently against cross dressing


----------



## Groff (Mar 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> it's not so much embarassing, so much as my mom is vehemently against cross dressing



EVEN BETTER


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 24, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> EVEN BETTER


----------



## Ryan (Mar 24, 2008)

So have we decided on the dark one? Lemmie know which one to snag. This thread is starting to drag... *yawn*


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ryan said:


> So have we decided on the dark one? Lemmie know which one to snag. This thread is starting to drag... *yawn*


you'll get a pm tomorrow


----------



## dpm (Mar 24, 2008)

Ryan said:


> So have we decided on the dark one? Lemmie know which one to snag. This thread is starting to drag... *yawn*


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 24, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> EVEN BETTER



+1


----------



## budda (Mar 24, 2008)

yaaay it's happening.. wait.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 24, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> EVEN BETTER


----------



## Groff (Mar 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> you'll get a pm tomorrow


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 24, 2008)

pm sent, lulz will ensue in a while from now 

you guys save money to give me for the guitar lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Groff (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> pm sent, lulz will ensue in a while from now
> 
> you guys save money to give me for the guitar lol



 We are all very nice.


----------



## Groff (Mar 24, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> We are all very nice.



And strange.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 24, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> And strange.



So is Jeff.


----------



## Groff (Mar 24, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> So is Jeff.



That's what makes him so able.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> yokozuna ?


----------



## budda (Mar 24, 2008)

^jeff, this one's all you buddy! haha


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 24, 2008)

I told a guy in my class today I was doing this, he was like "hell yeah I'd do that"


----------



## Groff (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy happy joy joy


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I told a guy in my class today I was doing this, he was like "hell yeah I'd do that"



Now where talking, we can get you some sexy twin uniforms....


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Now where talking, we can get you some sexy twin uniforms....



_...I was thinking the same thing..._


----------



## Groff (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh btw, Jigoku Shoujo cosplay ooO Ai Enma student Uniform - eBay (item 250228144475 end time Mar-24-08 13:47:25 PDT)


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Oh btw, Jigoku Shoujo cosplay ooO Ai Enma student Uniform - eBay (item 250228144475 end time Mar-24-08 13:47:25 PDT)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 25, 2008)

his body is more manly than mine is  meaning his waist is over 30 inches lol


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 25, 2008)

wtf?? 32 pages?



this is sooooo wrong...


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> wtf?? 32 pages?
> 
> 
> 
> this is sooooo wrong...



Take a look at the post count for this thread:

Desecrated 59 
TheMissing 51 
Zepp88 50 
D-EJ915 30 
g3rmanium 21 
Ryan 17 
Lucky Seven 16 
Naren 11 
Nerina 11


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 25, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Take a look at the post count for this thread:
> 
> Desecrated 59
> TheMissing 51
> ...



Is that the score from the insanity test???


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 25, 2008)

So do we have something on order already?


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> So do we have something on order already?



Yes



Ryan said:


> Oh btw, Jigoku Shoujo cosplay ooO Ai Enma student Uniform - eBay (item 250228144475 end time Mar-24-08 13:47:25 PDT)


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 25, 2008)

YES O GOD YES!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Is that the score from the insanity test???



I'm proud.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting the picture tattooed on my leg.


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm thinking about getting the picture tattooed on my leg.






...Tell you what. I'll give you $60 and a pretzel if you do.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 25, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> ...Tell you what. I'll give you $60 and a pretzel if you do.



If the photos comes out good, I just might. A friend of mine does tattoo's and he needs the practice.


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> If the photos comes out good, I just might. A friend of mine does tattoo's and he needs the practice.



You have to get it on your right butt cheek though.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 25, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> You have to get it on your right butt cheek though.



Would probably be the best place. But since it's jeff, it would be like a stick figure landed on the moon, so I might go with some smaller area.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 25, 2008)

hey ryan what does you wife think about this?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> hey ryan what does you wife think about this?



I haven't even told my wife.


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Would probably be the best place. But since it's jeff, it would be like a stick figure landed on the moon.





*dies*


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 25, 2008)

Man this thread is too awesome!


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

....Soon....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 25, 2008)

actually it might be a while


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> actually it might be a while


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 25, 2008)

not my fault, tell them to hurry up and make it faster


----------



## budda (Mar 25, 2008)

hurry up! 

wait what?


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> not my fault, tell them to hurry up and make it faster



FASTER FASTER!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm thinking about getting the picture tattooed on my leg.



I'm thinking about checking myself in


----------



## Nerina (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> not my fault, tell them to hurry up and make it faster


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


>





E!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2008)

If we could please stick to Jeff's crossdressing and not turn this into 100k v2, that'd be greeaatt yehh..


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

Ryan said:


> If we could please stick to Jeff's crossdressing and not turn this into 100k v2, that'd be greeaatt yehh..





Ok ok...




...How long did they say it would take to make?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2008)

They didn't say actually.. I'd imagine it wouldnt be that long. What else do they have to do? 
I think the auction link has the timeframes too.


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

> Items will be shipped within 1 - 2 weeks after purchased. We use EMS and it need about 4 - 5 days to come after being shipped.



Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 26, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Now we play the waiting game.



So this thread can now finally die???


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 26, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Now we play the waiting game.


 
Dammit I can't find a pic of Peter Griffin as a tampon when he said that


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 26, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> So this thread can now finally die???



Why ?


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 26, 2008)

We should plaster this pic of jeff all over the net!


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> So this thread can now finally die???



This thread will NEVER die!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 26, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> We should plaster this pic of jeff all over the net!



We should print flyers and bomb our hometowns.


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

We need to make a de-motivational poster out of one of his pics.

"Sevenstring.org.
Guitars. Gear. Jeff."


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 26, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> We need to make a de-motivational poster out of one of his pics.



+1


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 26, 2008)

once the pics get out, im printing them out and posting them at school.


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> once the pics get out, im printing them out and posting them at school.



And then a creepy janitor will walk by and take one. Like in that commercial...


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 26, 2008)

haha, alll the kids will laugh, and it will end up on the internet, primarily facebook


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2008)

wtf 

only paying customers get pics

btw travis or whatever, I unblocked you but don't go spamming me with gay shit again alright?


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf
> 
> only paying customers get pics



High class are we?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2008)

no  I'm doing this to raise money for my guitar, not to be posted everywhere on earth.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> no  I'm doing this to raise money for my guitar, not to be posted everywhere on earth.



Yeah... you know that's exactly what's going to happen! Man when these hit the ESP boards....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2008)

lol fuck the esp forum, I hate those guys

so people who donated are

the missing
zepp
"E"-man
DPM
desecrated
ryan (shipping it to me counts I guess lol)


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

Do the "God hates america" people have a forum?

Heh heh heh...
They would just LOVE you.

then again... They wouldn't like most of the people on this board.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2008)

why would they like me? lol? because I accept money for pictures? This isn't the first time it's happened on this forum


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> why would they like me? lol? because I accept money for pictures? This isn't the first time it's happened on this forum



Something about dressing up like a woman I think.


I should send them a link to some Lili-con. Then they'd be holding "God hates Anime!" signs as well.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 26, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Something about dressing up like a woman I think.
> 
> 
> I should send them a link to some Lili-con. Then they'd be holding "God hates Anime!" signs as well.



Lolicon?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> ryan (shipping it to me counts I guess lol)



Not to mention whatever I "donate" into the "package" before i send it


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol fuck the esp forum, I hate those guys
> 
> so people who donated are
> 
> ...



[action=g3rmanium]coughs.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 26, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Not to mention whatever I "donate" into the "package" before i send it



Bubble wrap?


----------



## budda (Mar 26, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Not to mention whatever I "donate" into the "package" before i send it





...



...



sharpie


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 26, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> [action=g3rmanium]coughs.[/action]



You are E-man


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Not to mention whatever I "donate" into the "package" before i send it


I don't think a bunch of tissues with semen on them counts


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I don't think a bunch of tissues with semen on them counts



Hey now! Thats worth a lot of money to some people.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess ryan splooge is hard to come by


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess ryan splooge is hard to come by



You've just got to look in the right places...


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess ryan splooge is hard to *come* by


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 26, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> We need to make a de-motivational poster out of one of his pics.
> 
> "Sevenstring.org.
> Guitars. Gear. Jeff."



I approve.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I approve.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2008)

I should hang a mexican dump into the envelope


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2008)

lol well you'll have wasted their money if you do that


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 26, 2008)

I want this to be 100% feces free.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2008)

it's gonna be 100% sex machineguns  (watch that video I posted in general discussion if you haven't already)


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2008)

HURRY THE FUCK UP, THIS THREAD SUCKS.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Mar 27, 2008)

Chris is having patience with this thread


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 27, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> it's gonna be 100% sex machineguns  (watch that video I posted in general discussion if you haven't already)



just dance to it, do a little webcam thing.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 27, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> just dance to it, do a little webcam thing.



Oh my god


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> HURRY THE FUCK UP, THIS THREAD SUCKS.



Why? This thread rules and is going to generate much lols. 

 

Is there something _wrong_ with Jeff in a skirt?


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> HURRY THE FUCK UP, THIS THREAD SUCKS.



NO IT DOESN'T.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Is there something _wrong_ with Jeff in a skirt?



You mean aside from... well... everything?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 27, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> You mean aside from... well... everything?



Yes, besides _that_


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 27, 2008)

remember your scottish heritage!!!! down with bifurcated clothes!


----------



## Groff (Mar 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> THIS THREAD IS EPIC AND I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND WILL GIVE YOU ALL A DOLLAR!!!



Fixed!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> HURRY THE FUCK UP, THIS THREAD SUCKS.


don't get your panties in a bunch


----------



## Groff (Mar 27, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> don't get your panties in a bunch



That reminds me, what kind of panties are you gonna wear with the outfit?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 27, 2008)

what kind you want


----------



## Groff (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll redirect that question to Zepp... I'll let him decide.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why? This thread rules and is going to generate much lols amongst the dozen or so people who actually get the inside joke, while the rest of the site thinks it's fucking stupid. Since this joke is almost entirely amongst the 100k crew, it should be in there.



Fixed.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> don't get your panties in a bunch



How's this for bunched up?


----------



## Groff (Mar 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> Fixed.



Inside joke? I don't think you need to be on the "inside" to think a fellow forum member dressing in a schoolgirl outfit is funny.


----------



## Jason (Mar 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> How's this for bunched up?



We FINALLY found a reason to ban jeff  It wasn't a perma ban by chance??


----------



## budda (Mar 27, 2008)

man, chris really hates crossdressing 7-string players!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 27, 2008)

He loves them. Thats why he is so confused. He had to ban him in the end. 

No one can ever know.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> How's this for bunched up?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 27, 2008)

WTF 

Jeffycakes' banned?


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 28, 2008)

I knew there was a reason I rarely read Off-Topic


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Groff (Mar 31, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


>



Heh heh heh.... Soon... 

I think  Any word on a shipment?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 31, 2008)

it's gonna be a while


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 1, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> it's gonna be a while


----------



## Nerina (Apr 2, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


>



Mr E!? Where did he go? Oh nos, now who is going to keep the 100k thread going nows?


----------



## Randy (Apr 2, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Mr E!? Where did he go? Oh nos, now who is going to keep the 100k thread going nows?



Jonathan... until he gets  again...


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 2, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> Jonathan... until he gets  again...


----------



## Randy (Apr 2, 2008)

Desecrated said:


>




...or maybe Jeff.... until he gets  again.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 2, 2008)

It's up to you randy.


----------



## Randy (Apr 2, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> It's up to you randy.





:cheapbastardsgettheirpostsautomerged:

I probably should contribute soon though... I'm here often enough, and it's a good cause.


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 4, 2008)

Paging Ryan... Status?


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## JPMDan (Apr 7, 2008)

Ryan, lets go bud, what's the latest on Jeffy's Dress?


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought Ryan sent it out, and Jeff was just waiting to receive it, no?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 8, 2008)

stop bumping the fucking thread already


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 8, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> stop bumping the fucking thread already


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 8, 2008)

Some of you guys are _way_ more concerned about this than you should be.


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Groff (Apr 14, 2008)

Patience Johann... Patience...


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 14, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Patience Johann... Patience...



patience is overrated


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> patience is overrated



I fear that Jeff will become too old.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 14, 2008)

g3rmanium said:


> I fear that Jeff will become too old.



As a man, your never to old to wear dresses.


----------

